# Nice little program



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Make sure your using a genuine copy of XP as it validates before you download (not that anyone isnt:lol: )

Overview
Create slideshows using your digital photos. With a single click, you can touch-up, crop, or rotate pictures. Add stunning special effects, soundtracks, and your own voice narration to your photo stories. Then, personalize them with titles and captions. Small file sizes make it easy to send your photo stories in an e-mail. Watch them on your TV, a computer, or a Windows Mobile-based portable device.

Just a had a little play with this,what do you think,better than just plain old photos's

Rivington Barn

Download it HERE


----------

